# miss holly after her bath



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

photos of miss holly after her bath 





































bless her hahaha:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She looks nice and calm. Has she forgiven you?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

tylow said:


> She looks nice and calm. Has she forgiven you?


awwww she like baths for some reson and cuddle after words and being brushed out hahahaha bless her i do love her loads lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Very cute!


Thanks she is a cute pie lol


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww how adorable


----------

